# Orange panguana



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

This is the first froglet to morph from my Orange Panguana lamasi. I got them from Adam at FrogDay last fall (Czech Republic line). I was surprised at how early they started to breed.

The parents don't show much color (more yellow than anything else) - but I was surprised at the orange on this little guy at such an early age. It will be interesting to see how the color changes over time.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats. I just received my pair of Orange this week. The color on mine is lighter also. It will be interesting to see how the color holds up in your froglet. Are you supplementing the tads? parents?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The parents receive Naturose supplementation about ~1x per week.

I also have Naturose in my tadpole food that is offered to tads once a week as well. The rest of the time, they munch on almond leaves.

Good luck with yours. Unfortunately - I don't see my adults very often.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

LOVE the nice orange color. I also like the solid & straight stripe pattern. That one's a KEEPER.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

The one I had that was that color when it morphed got pretty close to red as an adult, hope the same happens for you. Out of a few froglets I morphed only one had straight lines like that.. they seem to have a lot of variation (mine at least). These two morphed together.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah i just picked some u from Rob thsi past weekend and they solid red.


----------



## -=Adam=- (Feb 18, 2004)

Oz,

Congrats! They are very cool frogs that produce some very variable offspring. Here's a pic of a sibling to your adults that morphed early last year,










-=Adam=-


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, the color really stands out. Congrats


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Amazing variation in those frogs especially for siblings. Really nice frogs all around though.


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

Amazing pics. It's hard to believe that it's real and not photoshop.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Update on this little guy:


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

wow, those are some great shots i just have one question, i have a pair of them as well, and mine are hiding all day long, only in early morning (6-8am, lights switch on at 7) they show some "all-tank activity" do you have same expirience? thank you m.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

That's a nice looking frog, I really like the pattern it has. I heard calling from my orange lamasi tank the other day so we'll see what happens.

Nate


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

trunda said:


> wow, those are some great shots i just have one question, i have a pair of them as well, and mine are hiding all day long, only in early morning (6-8am, lights switch on at 7) they show some "all-tank activity" do you have same expirience? thank you m.


Yes mine are also very shy. I either see them like you mentioned, first thing in the morning, or just after lights out on my tanks.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Adam - those guys are just amazing. 



-=Adam=- said:


> Oz,
> 
> Congrats! They are very cool frogs that produce some very variable offspring. Here's a pic of a sibling to your adults that morphed early last year,
> 
> ...


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Very nice Oz 8) 

The offspring do vary considerably I've seen the rusty orange to hooker reds from my adult group it's cool tho


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

those are really great looking! i really like that red one too, hope when my tads morph i get some that red. from what ive seen when other people post pictures the different bloodlines have different variations in how yellow/orange/red they are.

when i just had a pair they werent out often but i did see them everyday, now i have 4 and i can always see atleast 3 when i look at the tank and can see all of them a lot of the time too. my males are really noisy and call all day and all night, which is apparently getting positive feed back from the females cause ive seen 3 tads get transported in the tank.


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

i am allso thinking about adding maybe another 2-3 to my 29gal where i am keeping the pair.


----------



## citypill (Apr 11, 2007)

Those are some great looking frogs. You guys always amaze me with the variation of frogs that you have!


----------

